# where to purchase workmans comp



## zackman (Jan 11, 2009)

where did you guys get your policy from?? Any hints on price, for no workers? I just want to have it so I can bid on bigger jobs, and just in case I do hire someone in the winter months. Any info would be great..

In Ct. I do not need it because I am a single LLC next year I will be subing some winter work out, but I already told them they need general and Liability insurance, and they already had it for their own work..


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Call your Insurance agent and request a quote for worker comp... they base it off of estimated payroll for the year


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

As stated, your agent. Plan on putting out a few thousand because you have no past history. They will base it on estimates, then do a audit at the end of the year and adjust your rates sending you a bill or refund.


----------



## joe2025 (Nov 26, 2010)

Your insurance company will know where the best place for you to obtain WC insurance is. Some states have a state run workers comp insurance policy for small businesses. The premium is based on how much your payroll is and even if you do not have any there is still a minimum amount you will have to pay for the insurance. Here in Pa. the min. amount for the insurance premium is $1,000.00 plus your insurance company is going to charge you a processing fee of about $150 to fill out the paper work. After your first year your insurance company can shop around and try to get you with a premium insurance company for workers comp insurance. You’re still going to pay about the same no matter who the carrier is. It sucks for a small business owner who may only write a few checks in the winter for part time employees but if you’re going to go after larger corporate contracts they are going to require that you have workers comp. regardless of whether or not you have employees. Just another one of those expenses that you have to suffer through for being a legitimate company and not a beer money guy.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

In Indiana, the state regulates the price based upon your type of work. So every insurance company is the same price, but the state does not regulate the liability, that's where a good agent is preferred.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

This is all accurate information. I will add, make sure you deal with an independent insurance agent who is well versed on workers comp in your state. If the application is not done correctly, it could cause problems for you. Here in NY, most agents will not work on just the workers comp because it's a loss leader for us. Lots of work with very little or no pay.
Ben


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Ben/Insurance;1611019 said:


> Lots of work with very little or no pay.
> Ben


Sounds like my job!


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

I just paid $1,000 for no employees and owner excluded.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

plownoob;1611139 said:


> I just paid $1,000 for no employees and owner excluded.


$1,000 for coverage when their are 0 people being covered. There never will be a payout.

Everyone and there brother will underwrite that type of insurance because owner can't put in a claim and there are 0 employees to put in a claim.

Better then going on that tv show Gold Rush.

This is better then a Madoff Ponzi err I mean investment plan.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

32vld;1611152 said:


> $1,000 for coverage when their are 0 people being covered. There never will be a payout.
> 
> Everyone and there brother will underwrite that type of insurance because owner can't put in a claim and there are 0 employees to put in a claim.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't get it.......


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ducaticorse;1611154 said:


> Yeah, I don't get it.......


That's because you're not thinking outside your box.

The $1k protection is for his SUBS, and it's purchased so that if a sub contractor fails to keep his WC policy in force, and there is a claim, that his ass is covered for his subs employees being hurt on the job. The main contractor is responsible for medical bills if someone gets hurt on the job, and this "no owner, no employees" WC policy is for just that reason.

I pay $1100 a year for my employees hired when needed, and to cover any subs I hire. It's smart business practice, because we all can't be hovering over our subs to make sure they're paying their bills.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Dogplow Dodge;1611258 said:


> That's because you're not thinking outside your box.
> 
> The $1k protection is for his SUBS, and it's purchased so that if a sub contractor fails to keep his WC policy in force, and there is a claim, that his ass is covered for his subs employees being hurt on the job. The main contractor is responsible for medical bills if someone gets hurt on the job, and this "no owner, no employees" WC policy is for just that reason.
> 
> I pay $1100 a year for my employees hired when needed, and to cover any subs I hire. It's smart business practice, because we all can't be hovering over our subs to make sure they're paying their bills.


I get it now.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

plownoob;1611139 said:


> I just paid $1,000 for no employees and owner excluded.


If that's true and you don't plan on using subs,NY law says you do not need WC.I refuse to carry it for myself because when I got hurt years ago with a legitimate claim,they treated me like garbage.When I do street openings or any job where a municipality is quasi involved as an agent,there's an electronic form I fill out to satisfy everyone.


----------

